# WTB Fuggles Rhizome



## sunburntish (13/5/16)

Hopefully someone can help.

I'd like to buy a Fuggles rhizome to plant in my garden.

Bit personal really, my mum's is from Rovelden in Kent - she and her family picked hops in the 40's when it was all done by hand.

Anyway I recently found out that her grandmother was a 'Fuggle' from Pembury in Kent. Given the family history, location and name it's pretty likely that I'm related to the original grower.

Anyway I'd love to have a plant in my garden - a real history link - hope someone can help me.


----------



## barls (13/5/16)

too early in the season mate but you may get the details of someone that will be splitting mid year.


----------

